# Production Rates



## J&JProperty (Nov 28, 2001)

First off, I searched and did not find the info I was looking for. I know this topic has been hit on before, but what I'm looking for is actual production rates or realistic rates for plow production. Realizing this varies with operator experience, vehicle/plow condition and lot configuration. The general rule of thumb is an acre an hour, I'm looking for a little more specifics, straight 7.5' / 8' vs. v-plow etc. I've looked at several manufacturers web sites and they list nothing - not even in general terms. Anybod that has information to share, it would be greatly appreciated.


Thanks Joe


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Too many variables to nail it down to an "exact" number.I know I could probably outplow a rookie 2:1.So I could do an acre and a half an hour and he would only do 3/4 of an acre.But,it depends on the snow depth,obstacles,truck speed,blade size,etc.I think that's why everyone just approximates it at an acre an hour.


----------



## Santo (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by J&JProperty _
> *First off, I searched and did not find the info I was looking for. I know this topic has been hit on before, but what I'm looking for is actual production rates or realistic rates for plow production. Realizing this varies with operator experience, vehicle/plow condition and lot configuration. The general rule of thumb is an acre an hour, I'm looking for a little more specifics, straight 7.5' / 8' vs. v-plow etc. I've looked at several manufacturers web sites and they list nothing - not even in general terms. Anybod that has information to share, it would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks Joe *


When you say an acre an hour, how much is on the ground?


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=11402

Santo, 
Probably the same answer as the last time you asked this question. Lots of variables to consider. Some trucks aren't as powerful as others, some snowfalls are heavier than others, etc. etc. Its just a general average guideline. Each contractor has to develop their own production rates based on their particular equipment & the skill of their drivers. Just like pricing has to be based on each contractor's overhead & not everyone elses prices. If the accumulation is deep enogh that it is slowing the truck's production, then that is the amount on the ground that lowers the "average" 1 acre per hour.


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

santo

welcome back

how long are you on parole lol 






cardoctor


----------



## Lawn Lad (Feb 4, 2002)

Many factors contribute to production factors:

Equipment:
Size/type of truck, engine, etc.
Size of plow
Type of plow (straight, V or Blizzard)

Driver(s):
Experience and know how

Weather Conditions:
Quantity of snow fall
Moisture content of snow 
Temperature (ground and air)

Site Conditions:
Traffic
Curbs, obstacles
Layout of lot/area

I would also add that two trucks/operators on a site may be more productive than one. Two trucks can be more productive when one truck can feed snow to another plow to push into it's final location where as if this were done with one truck he would have to change positions more frequently slowing down production time. A synergy can be found with multiple vehicles. 

I think quantity of snow, moisture content, site layout and operator experience are the biggest factors that will effect production rates.

If a 50,000 sq ft open lot with no curbs or obstacles with 2 to 3" of snow can be pushed with a pick up truck with 8' blade in one hour, than you can adjust up and down accordingly. Add more snow, more time. More curbs, islands, light poles, drives, etc. and you add more time or produce less square footage per hour. 

The one acre (43,560 sq ft) per hour for 2" snow fall is an approximate standard. This may drop to 20,00 or 25,000 sq ft per hour when talking about very congested areas. Sizing the equipment properly for the job is important. 

One example last winter I found was that a 3500 dump truck with Boss 9' 2" V blade with a moderately experienced driver in a smaller lot was inefficient due to lack of visibility. Pick ups are more efficient since the operator will feel more comfortable backing up due to increased visibility. A 2500 with 8' straight blade would often out perform the 3500 with 9'2" V blade. Put into a larger lot with more forward motion and the 3500 with 9' blade would beat the 2500 with 8' straight blade hands down. Choosing the right equipment for the site is a very important consideration.


----------



## Progrounds (Jun 18, 2003)

Joe - 
What we do is use the following on estimating. We break a lot down into 3 categories, A, B, and C. 
We figure an average operator using an 8' straight blade will do an A lot in 0.75 hours, a B lot in 1 hour, and a C lot in 1.25 hours. We then apply our hourly rates to this equation ($95).
Anything that we pick up in efficienty by using larger equipment, V-plows, etc goes in our pocket.
We don't buy anymore straight blades for the pickups, everything in the last two years is a V-plow.
Hope this helps.
Dave


----------

